# Xtant 121m diode question



## jcarr24 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm trying to repair an Xtant 121m that I tore apart about 2 years ago, I can't remember for the life of me which diodes go into D5 and D6. I 'm positive its one diode and one zener, but I'm not sure which is which, and the value of the zener. Thanks in advance for any help.

Josh

Edit:

I found the values of the diodes (I had ordered the stuff from parts express and just remembered that). I'm just looking for which is in which location.


----------



## ginjerme (Apr 13, 2014)

did you ever get an answer to this?
I can post a picture of mine to help if you can post a picture of the resistors to the right of your repair. R18 - R21 are all burnt and I cannot find the value anywhere.
Thanks!


----------

